# Just when you think you have seen it all...



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

Wire looped like this inside the box was only thing holding box in the wall. No jiffy clips. Bracket for wall sconce was held with the E-Z anchors.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Briancraig81 said:


> Wire looped like this inside the box was only thing holding box in the wall. No jiffy clips. Bracket for wall sconce was held with the E-Z anchors.
> 
> View attachment 31413


Good stuff...:thumbup:


----------

